# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Vulnerability Disclosures on my website

## Vengfull

Hey guys,

Serious question now for while as most people know i push the limits on websites so to speak, This is very well proven in the past without mentioning any site apart from OwnedCore which has always been reported to Staff / Devs before i speak out.

My question for you is should i start to make a list of open source tools, Homebrew Metasploit Scripts, Highly modified version of DSIC (Deep Space Ion Cannon) among other tools and code disclosures.

----------


## Vengfull

Im counting i like trains as yes by the way...

----------


## Jadd

I vote for disclosing vulnerabilities to the software vendors.

----------


## Vengfull

> I vote for disclosing vulnerabilities to the software vendors.


Fair disclosure for public exploits is 90 days afaik which i will stick to wether money is offered ever or not.

----------


## sed-

i heard the more popular the exploits faster they get fixed  :Wink: . As depending on the level may force fast action to get them fixed. so all in all i feel its for the better good.

----------


## Parog

Keep the retards at bay IMO. Use another website for that.

----------


## bestBotter

Yeah.. I think we should keep script kiddies away with this one..

----------

